# Mit Openelec auf Windows 7 Freigaben zugreifen?



## Dwayne1988 (14. April 2013)

Also ich würde gerne mit Openelec auf meine Windows 7 Freigaben zugreifen und so z.b Music etc vom PC zu Openelec Streamen. Doch wenn dort unter Quelle Hinzufügen gehe und den Music Ordner auswähle meckert er etwas vom Passwort und Benutzername. Doch wenn nun den Benutzernamen vom PC eingebe und das Heimnetz kennwort passiert rein garnichts. Jermand eine Idee?


----------



## Hatuja (15. April 2013)

Nun ja, dies ganze Gepfusche vom wegen Heimnetzgruppen und so funktioniert ausschließlich unter Windows (ist kein SMB-Standard). Da openELEC ja nun mal ein Linux ist, kann es damit nicht umgehen.
Leg auf dem Win 7 PC mal einen neuen Benutzer mit Kennwort an und versuche dich mit diesen Daten von openELEC aus anzumelden. Die Ordner, auf die du dann zugreifen willst, musst du auf der Win 7 Maschine dann nochmal über die "Erweiterte Freigabe" freigeben.


----------

